# RIP Max



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My little rescue betta, Max, passed away during the night. I had him for almost a year and a half. I saved him from a cousin's granddaughter, who refused to take care of him properly.My cousin asked me if I would take him, otherwise they were going to flush him. I hated to see a perfectly good fish flushed down the toilet so I took him.:-( RIP Max.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear.................im sure you gave him a good quality of life after he was saved from your cousin's granddaughter..........I just couldnt flush a healthy fish down the toilet and feel good about myself.......Dont see how others do it..........


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately it's no big deal to some people to just flush a fish when they get tired of it instead of trying to find it a good home.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

RIP Max.
Sorry to hear of your loss. At least he had a good year and a half, thanks to you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

betta's are good fish.. For being such a good owner he would always be in your heart.. even i miss him...


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

So sorry DQ. Rest in peace Max.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about Max, dramaqueen. At least you know you gave him a good home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## petlover2009 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry about your fish. It made me soooo sad when tammi died. She was one of my favorties. She was soo funny and cute. RIP TAMMI!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Petlover. What kind of fish was Tammi?


----------

